# 150 lbs to lose and possibly ttc..



## Ali33

Hey y'all! So I have about 150 lbs or so to lose. I have lost 26 lbs already and am extremely motivated. I am 37 so I don't really want to wait until I lose more weight to try and conceive. 

Anyone else in the same boat? I would love to have some ladies that I can share in the weight loss and baby success! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi :hi: 

I have a lot of weight to lose (4 stone ideally) we want baby number three but I want to lose the weight and get back into shape first. 

I'd be happy to share your journey with you :)


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I have a lot of weight to lose (4 stone ideally) we want baby number three but I want to lose the weight and get back into shape first.
> 
> I'd be happy to share your journey with you :)

Awesome! 

Ideally I would like to lose the weight first, I just don't know if I necessarily have the time, since I am 37.. 

Are you on My Fitness Pal?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lose as much as you can, that's the best way. :) and whatever else you lose is a bonus! You can always stick to healthy eating during your pregnancy I guess :)

I don't tend to use my fitness pal anymore unfortunately :( I tend to get a little obsessed with the calorie counting and that's when I end up falling off track :rofl: x


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> Lose as much as you can, that's the best way. :) and whatever else you lose is a bonus! You can always stick to healthy eating during your pregnancy I guess :)
> 
> I don't tend to use my fitness pal anymore unfortunately :( I tend to get a little obsessed with the calorie counting and that's when I end up falling off track :rofl: x

LoL I use it mostly for keeping track of my carbs since I am carb cycling. I am currently obsessed with weighing myself every day which I need to stop! 

I might just keep losing weight and see what happens. I know I am going through my "fertile days" right now.. I might wait another month before I try.. Lose as much weight as I can. I am not worried so much about complications with being heavy, rather just feeling like crap!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Does that mean your cutting out the carbs from your diet? I did that once before and it was so hard I only lasted two weeks but I really did lose a lot of weight with it. So it does certainly work &#55357;&#56842;

Yeah I know how obsessed you can become with weighing yourself I have been the same in the last, luckily my scales are broken right now, thank The Lord :rofl:


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> Does that mean your cutting out the carbs from your diet? I did that once before and it was so hard I only lasted two weeks but I really did lose a lot of weight with it. So it does certainly work &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Yeah I know how obsessed you can become with weighing yourself I have been the same in the last, luckily my scales are broken right now, thank The Lord :rofl:

No, I just alternate high carb and low carb days. Ever see that show Extreme Weightloss? That is their method that they use. It totally works and I don't feel deprived. I see it as being a true lifestyle change. It really seems to work well with my body as I lost 5 lbs last week lol.. I could never give up carbs! I am Irish! I love potatoes! lol..

I really need to give the scale a break and maybe at least tone it down to once a week lol.. 

How are you trying to lose the weight? I think I need to start thinking of my weight loss in stones instead of pounds lol.. Much lower number! haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I've never seen that programme?! I must watch it, that actually sounds really good and an easy thing to do :)

I'm just changing the way I eat, since having my son a year ago my eating habits have been awful takeaways, chocolate, crisps, you name it! I've gained four and a half stones since falling pregnant with my son, it's just ridiculous. Lol. It's taking some getting used too though, I am craving bad food :rofl:


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> No I've never seen that programme?! I must watch it, that actually sounds really good and an easy thing to do :)
> 
> I'm just changing the way I eat, since having my son a year ago my eating habits have been awful takeaways, chocolate, crisps, you name it! I've gained four and a half stones since falling pregnant with my son, it's just ridiculous. Lol. It's taking some getting used too though, I am craving bad food :rofl:

You can Youtube it. Great show, really motivating. 

I don't really even crave bad food anymore. I don't drink soda, eat fast food, eat lots of sugary stuff. Once you stop eating it you don't crave it so much anymore. I was really bad with those fattening iced coffees. If I have one I make it at home. I live in a really small town away from most fast food, Starbucks, ect so it actually was a pretty easy change to make thankfully. I was bad.. lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's only my second week so I'm still getting used to it I guess, do you manage to get much exercise at all? Sorry if I've already asked that question :rofl:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi! Hope you don't mind a new stalker!

Best of luck with your journey hun. I agree with mummy to be- I would lose as much as you can bit not let it hinder your TTC plans, unless your doctors are recommending losing XX amount first for fear of complications etc.

I have lost 66 lbs in the last 2 years (16 in year one while bf'ing, 50 since last march). I ha e about 14 to go and am hoping to be there by yhr time we start TTC #2 in April, after my DS turns 2. I try to eat low sodium, low sugar, low calorie. I don't track carbs but attempt to keep them at a minimum :)


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> It's only my second week so I'm still getting used to it I guess, do you manage to get much exercise at all? Sorry if I've already asked that question :rofl:

I go for walks here and there but it has been so cold and we have had a lot of rain so definitely not like I should. I want to try yoga. I keep threatening it. lol..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi kksy :hi: - wow that is an amazing loss, go you!!! :wohoo: how exciting on TTC baby number two! Fingers crossed for your goal weight by April, I'm sure you can do it :hugs:

Ali - I've never done yoga in my life :rofl:


----------



## Ali33

kksy9b said:


> Hi! Hope you don't mind a new stalker!
> 
> Best of luck with your journey hun. I agree with mummy to be- I would lose as much as you can bit not let it hinder your TTC plans, unless your doctors are recommending losing XX amount first for fear of complications etc.
> 
> I have lost 66 lbs in the last 2 years (16 in year one while bf'ing, 50 since last march). I ha e about 14 to go and am hoping to be there by yhr time we start TTC #2 in April, after my DS turns 2. I try to eat low sodium, low sugar, low calorie. I don't track carbs but attempt to keep them at a minimum :)

I don't mind!! :happydance:

That's awesome! I am sure you will be able to get the last 14 down with no problem. :) 

I can't have a lot of sodium or I blow up and it is ugly lol.. Good thing I am a black pepper fan and not a salt fan! lol..


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi kksy :hi: - wow that is an amazing loss, go you!!! :wohoo: how exciting on TTC baby number two! Fingers crossed for your goal weight by April, I'm sure you can do it :hugs:
> 
> Ali - I've never done yoga in my life :rofl:

I haven't either lol.. But I know it is great for weight loss and just your body in general. I just don't know if I have that kind of concentration! lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

What is it exactly? I always assumed it was meant to be relaxing? I will look into It, I mean I've heard loads of people say they do yoga etc but I've never took interest in it myself x


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> What is it exactly? I always assumed it was meant to be relaxing? I will look into It, I mean I've heard loads of people say they do yoga etc but I've never took interest in it myself x

Seems to be all about stretching and balance to me. If you look up DDP Yoga you will see what I mean about what I want to do.. Check this out. If he can do it so can I! 
https://ddpyoga.com/blogs/success-stories/51634885-his-story-has-inspired-tens-of-millions


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks for the welcome :) Anymore, I will get really bloated with too much sodium as well. My husband has a heart condition and was getting too much fluid built up around his heart. So his doctors put him on a low sodium diet and pretty much that was the start of it. It was really hard in the beginning to find foods that would be low sodium but it's definitely gotten easier over time.

Do you have a gym nearby you that you could go to and walk? Or a YMCA that has an indoor track? That way you can still get your walk in but not have to be in the cold (i've recently moved indoors too because it is WAY too cold here now!)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry to here of your husbands heart problem kksy. I imagined that would of been hard giving up soda.

I never have time for the gym, my partner works nights so as soon as I get in from the school run and he's getting up for work he's out the door by 4.30pm. I need to invest In an exercise DVD. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Ah, gottchya. Right now we are making it work by my DH going in the early morning (5:30)and I go later at night (9:30). That way one of us is always home with our DS. Before the gym I did a free program on YouTube.- Bikini Body Mommy. She has several 90 day challenges. She gets kind of annoying to listen to after a but but really you can mute it and still be able to follow. Love it because its a good workout, doesn't take too long, is free, can do at home (did I me tion free? Lol. But also she is very encouraging to wherever you are in your journey and shows you modifications etc. If you do decode to check it out, I would do either the 3.0,4.0 or 6 week mini challenge. The 1.0 and 2.0 challenges just don't have a great format but the later ones are much better.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where do you find the energy for the gym at 9pm, that is good going! :)

Ah thanks for that, I will check that out today when I've done the school run, it sounds great :)


----------



## Ali33

I live out in the middle of the country so the nearest gym is about 40 mins away. Realistically I just can't see myself driving that far enough to justify paying for a membership. We live on a tiny road so my daughter and I do go for walks. We are in the process of buying a house and I would love to set up a home gym. Due to hour far the gym is I think that is probably more realistic lol.. I have free weights that I also use. 

So I started doing this carb cycling and I am down 5 lbs so far this week! I am pretty excited! It has worked for me in the past and I think this time I am determined to stick with it and lose this weight for good!! 

I ovulated yesterday so I think I might start trying next month. Do any of you get super tired and crampy when you ovulate? I work from home so I literally logged out for the day just so I could take a nap and lay down!


----------



## kksy9b

Sometimes (read: most nights) its hard to push out the door, but its the only time I can go. So I usually procrastinate a bit and then head out.

Ah, I gottchya...a home gym does sound like a good investment then if you are so far away. No way would I drive 40 minutes...ours is literally less than a 2 minute drive so its much easier.

Congrats on the additional 5 pounds down!!! That is brilliant. How much have you lost in total so far?


----------



## Ali33

I am down 28 so far. Yay! lol.. Still obviously a lot more but I am so motivated. I already feel so much better because I am eating a lot healthier, have a lot more energy. That should help when TTC.. lol


----------



## kksy9b

That is AWSOME! Congratulations!! You've got this!


----------



## Ali33

Thanks! I hope so lol..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh a home gym really does sound good, I would love that! 

I don't get tired when I ovulate or while I'm on my period, I'm pretty lucky that way :)

Ali that really is an amazing loss, I'm only on week two so finding the changes difficult at times, but like you I'm determined to shift this weight.

I'm so sick of feeling crappy, and having to cover up all the time, I want to be able to go out and buy nice clothes that I feel great in, you know? 

We never managed to get out with the pram today my OH took it to work in his car by accident lol! :dohh: hopefully tomorrow ;)


----------



## Ali33

I know exactly how you feel! I am not going to buy new clothes until I lose a significant amount of weight. Since I work from home I can get away with looking a bit dumpy haha.. I did however buy some jeans that are 2 sizes down so I am hoping I can get into them soon!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a good idea, I would do that too but half my wardrobe and drawers are just full of clothes that no longer fit :rofl: if I'm having a bad day and feeling really shitty I just stay in all day, and I know that's not good in the slightest so this is why this weight has to come off, for my confidence as much as my health etc.

I'm about to pop out to the supermarket and grab something for dinner, not sure what yet I'm thinking maybe chicken wraps and salad. Yum!


----------



## Ali33

That sounds good! Today is a low carb day for me so I am going to make pepper steak, steak with bell peppers. I will give my fiance and daughter rice with it but I will be good with just that. Going to make a chicken salad here for lunch in about an hour or so. Yummy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've tried been better with carbs today too, I just had omelet for breakfast usually I have a slice of toast with scrambled eggs but I skipped the toast today :)

Ah of course, your time is different to mine, it's 17:08pm here what time is it over there? 

I love a good steak, or gammon! Mmmm!


----------



## Ali33

11:10am here lol.. 

What is gammon???


----------



## kksy9b

I've loved getting to buy new clothes and fit into old ones that havent fit in years! I Dont expect to go down anymore in sizes because I have boobs and wide hips lol. But I'm very happy where I am. Back in US size 10 (12 in some brands) for pants and medium shirts. Its been since high school since ive been this size!

Your dinners sound yummy! We are having pork chops and steamed veggies


----------



## Ali33

I would kill to be in a 10 lol.. I am in a US 24 :( I was a 28 so I guess that's a good thing.. I bought a super cute dress some time back that is a 16. Can't wait to fit in it! Hoping by this summer!! If I can get down to a 12-14 I will be happy..


----------



## kksy9b

I started off in a 16...though some pants I really could have gone up to an 18. Everyone has their own journey and I know you will get to where you want to be! Just take it day by day, meal by meal if you have to, and you WILL reach your goals!


----------



## Ali33

Thanks.. :) After losing Aidan I just blew up. Not an excuse but I now know I can't use food as my comfort anymore.. That is a work in progress..


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: I can't imagine. Have youbhad any counseling to help you?


----------



## Ali33

No.. Just lots of prayer. That helps me more than counseling in my opinion. I just need to remember that eating bad is only going to make me feel worse in the long run. I think I am finally getting a handle on that..


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ali33

I am determined to see how much I can lose before my next ovulation. It is like a little game for me lol..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Gammon, erm it's a type of meat. It's really really yummy it's a little like steak (gammon steak) :) it's soooo nice!! 

Oh I wish I was a size ten lol, I'm a UK 16/18 right now, not sure what that is in the US? 

I'm finally back from the supermarket, we are having chicken wraps, salad and some sweet potato. I'm so hungry!


----------



## Ali33

That is a 14-16 here.. You are smaller in the US! lol.. 

That sounds yummy. I am fixin to eat lunch in a few. Chicken salad with spinach and kale with a bit of parmesan cheese. Now I am hungry! lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that's great maybe I'll come move over there I'd feel good knowing I'm smaller than here in the Uk :rofl:

Ooh yummy, that sounds delicious!! I found a cheese today in the supermarket that is 50% less fat than normal cheeses so I might have a thin slice on my chicken ;)


----------



## Ali33

I am finding as I am doing this carb cycling that the fat content doesn't matter as much as the carbs.. I eat cheese almost every day and it doesn't seem to be holding me back. You want to be careful when eating "low fat" or "non fat" items. Sometimes the things that are in there are worse for you than the full fat form.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh don't tell me that :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ali33

lol sorry. Check this out.. https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/truth-about-low-fat-foods


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you for that that's really interesting! 

Dinner was too filling, I think I made too much lol.


----------



## Ali33

lol well you can do what I do and cook enough dinner that you have enough for lunch the next day. Makes it so much easier!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Damn, it's in the bin now :rofl:


----------



## Ali33

Like the trash bin???


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep :)


----------



## Ali33

Oh man, I don't throw food away lol.. If we can't eat I give it to the dogs at least lol..


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would do that too but I don't have dogs, only cats and they're fussy beggars :haha:


----------



## Ali33

LoL that's because cats are jerks! haha jk..


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl:


----------



## Ali33

Ok so I totally started my morning out crappy by eating a frozen burrito for breakfast! I try and stay away from processed stuff as best as I can. I woke up later than normal and even though I work from home I didn't have time to make a proper breakfast. Work is super stressful and the way our phones are set up my boss can intercom me and I don't want to be cooking breakfast when I am on the clock.. Too bad I didn't win the lottery last night!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Never mind forget about that and move on Hun. We are having a treat night tonight. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Ali33

I know.. It will be a long journey and I know I will fail from time to time. I will just make sure I make up for it today. Going to try and go for a walk after work. I say try because it gets dark early and we literally live like out in the woods so it can get scary walking in the dark lol..


----------



## kksy9b

Like mummy said, just forget and move on! No reason to feel bad about it :flower: The statistic I read was that 90% of your diet in a week needs to be on track. That allows you a cheat meal or two/cheat snack. So as long as the rest of your day is in track you will be just fine. I would also increase your water intake to help flush out excess sodium


----------



## Ali33

yeah I try and drink water all day long. If not I will swell up like a balloon lol..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Be careful walking in the dark, I don't think I would dare do that lol.

I couldn't not drink water, I definitely drink my 8 glasses a day, I feel crappy if I don't.


----------



## Ali33

I know how that is. I get bad headaches when I am not hydrated. I had a healthy chicken salad for lunch. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too. Great lunch choice, sounds delicious. :)


----------



## Ali33

So I didn't do so well after lunch. I had a bit of a cheat day. Had Mexican food for dinner and my daughter made muffins after. I did weigh myself this morning and thankfully didn't gain anything. I am back on track today. 

I am so glad it is Friday!!! Do y'all have any weekend plans? Thinking about going to see Daddy's Home tomorrow and on Sunday my daughter and I are going to get our eyebrows done and have a girl's day. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you are back on track today! Sounds like a fun weekend!

Not much going on here- my DH and I each get one Saturday in the month where the other takes care of our DS and we get to do whatever we'd like (the other Saturdays are family days). Tomorrow is my day! Not sure yet what I'm going to do...probably play some video games, work on getting a picture collage on the wall and take a gift card from Christmas to look for some decor for our playroom.


----------



## Ali33

Oh that sounds like fun! That's awesome that y'all do that. I am sure it helps your sanity lol..


----------



## kksy9b

We just started it last month and so far its been wonderful! DH is getting ready to start a new job in Feb that will have him traveling 1-3 days a week (not overnight). We got this going as a way to give each of us a break and help make it smoother. We are also going to be doing a once a month date night!

Were you able to get a walk in yesterday?


----------



## Ali33

That's great! I find that date nights really help us. :) 

No unfortunately I didn't. I stopped working well after dark. I am determined to stop working at 5 and go on one though. I need to really make exercise a habit along with eating better..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. 

You both sound like you've got nice weekends planned, ok so today is not good. I feel like I want to eat everything In site :rofl:

Ooh date nights, me and my OH really need to start doing this, my aunt has offered to baby sit for us so I guess we should take her up on it really!


----------



## Ali33

Yes you should! Date nights are fun!! We try and have one at least once a month. 

I was tempted to eat bad this morning but I fought through it. It can be hard, trust me I know~!


----------



## kksy9b

Its a slow process and it doesn't always work out each day. I started by walking 3 times a week. Between that and chasing a toddler, I got in the exercise I needed and focused mostly on food. Are you able to say XX nights of the week are reserved for walking? Maybe having that routine would help


----------



## Ali33

I definitely need a routine I can stick to. Either that or I need to make myself go in the morning. No excuses! I homeschool my daughter so maybe we can also walk at lunch sometimes.. I really need to get out there and do it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow go you, that's amazing that you home school!


----------



## Ali33

I have been for awhile due to bullying issues. She does an online program so I don't have to do a lot of teaching. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm sorry to hear that, that's awful :(


----------



## Ali33

She is doing great now though. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good to hear :)


----------



## kksy9b

That is terrible she had to deal with bullying issues :( its nice you are able to homeschool her so she can be in a better environment.

If you have a calendar, I would put it on your calendar that Mon, wed and Fri you go for a walk (or whichever days). Baring bad weather, do it at the same time each day. Its much easier to build that routine and stick to it than work up the energy to do it off schedule.


----------



## Ali33

I am definitely going to do that!


----------



## Ali33

ok so like I said before, I was a size US28. Well I bought a top a few weeks back that I thought was cute in a size 22-24. I was looking forward to slim down into it. Well I just tried it and it was too big! I am so excited!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's brilliant Hun!!! Way to go you!!


----------



## MumDreamz

Hi ladies

I just read along and I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm in the same boat. I'd love to lose 150 lbs, but I'm trying to be more realistic considering me and my habits :haha:(check out my ticker). 

Let's see. Oh, I'm a US size 20-22 in pants and a 2X in shirts. I cried the day an XL(1X) wouldn't fit. :cry:

I'm making a change and I really just need to stick with it. I always do diets and then quit. :dohh:

I've tried DVD's in the past and even working out at a community center. People make me sore and then I never exercise again so I'm trying my own home exercises that worked years ago. I want to try yoga again. I have to be committed to put in that DVD, drag out the mat, belt, and ball. :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi mumdreamz :hi: welcome!

I'm doing the same kind of thing, just making a life style change, like you I can't stick to a diet and in the end I end up stuffing my face which isn't good!


----------



## kksy9b

Exactly as mummy said- if you look at it as a complete lifestyle change,more often it is more successful long term. Its hard work but take it day by day, meal by meal if you have to, and you can meet your goals in the end!


----------



## MumDreamz

Thanks. 
Do you ladies know any great recipe websites? I need to find some tasty meals to make. Already I'm getting bored with my choices and I know if I stop now there's no going back. DH is on bored with us changing our dinner habits of frozen processed food for more health friendly choices. :happydance:

I like the point of the lifestyle change. I think that's probably the hardest part that many people struggle with. We want to lose the weight, but still be the same and unfortunately the world doesn't operate on dreams.:cry:


----------



## Ali33

Welcome MumDreamz! 

I agree, a lifestyle change is what will work. Don't do anything too drastic at first. The main changes I have made are that I just shop the perimeter of the grocery store. That is where you find your meats, produce, and dairy. The interior aisles are all your processed foods. I also now eat more veggies than starch. I haven't given anything up per se other than soda. I find that for myself I know that isn't going to be my last cookie, my last chip, my last anything so I just eat in moderation. Portion since and activity is key, even if it is only for a walk. You can do this!!


----------



## Ali33

ok y'all, I bought myself a Valentine's gift, the Fitbit Charge HR! I am so excited to use it! I want to be able to see the calories I am burning!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I downloaded an app with some recipes on, also if you are on Facebook search for groups such as "low calorie meal ideas" they tend to have good ideas that people share. :)

Ooh I'm so jealous of your valentine gift Ali, I really want a fit bit! :haha:

So this morning I don't know why, but I'm not feeling overly motivated, I'm not going to slip up though I'm determined to fight through these silly urges for bad food. 

Have a great day ladies x


----------



## Ali33

Just take it one step at a time! If you have to have something then just have it in moderation. Don't beat yourself up over it. As you start to eat better those cravings will past. I don't have them anywhere near like I used to.


----------



## kksy9b

I picked up the americab heart association low salt cook book. Some of the recipes are bland but a lot of them are really good. They are all low sodium and a lot of them are low calorie as well. I also use the "Mrs. Dash" line of seasonings as they are all salt free. I will put some on chicken, pork chops, beef etc and then pair it with a veggie and salad or Texas toast (carbs I know but I found a lower sodium kind so it gives us bread we can actually eat).


----------



## Ali33

I am all about low sodium. I just add a ton of black pepper lol


----------



## Ali33

So I went for 4 walks today, only my breaks, at lunch, and a short one after dinner. I am feeling so motivated!!!


----------



## kksy9b

way to go!! that is amazing! keep up the great work!


----------



## MumDreamz

Thanks everyone, I have really great ideas now for dinner now. :happydance:

Ali, let me know how the fitbit is. I've heard about the craze, but I wasn't sure about getting one since all I hear is that it counts your walks. It's winter and I'm not doing any walking at the moment. Does it have other advantages making it worth the price?:coffee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hello ladies. So this week so far I have been very good. I still aren't managing excersise, here in the UK the weather is just awful, always rains! 

But meals wise I'm doing good. Hope all you ladies are ok.


----------



## kksy9b

Great job mummy!!

I've been doing great food wise (other than some sugar cookies DH wanted to make the other night...) But have not made the gym in a week....will get back soon though :thumbup:


----------



## Ali33

MumDreamz said:


> Thanks everyone, I have really great ideas now for dinner now. :happydance:
> 
> Ali, let me know how the fitbit is. I've heard about the craze, but I wasn't sure about getting one since all I hear is that it counts your walks. It's winter and I'm not doing any walking at the moment. Does it have other advantages making it worth the price?:coffee:

I love my Fitbit! I have the Charge HR. It tracks all my steps, heart rate, calories in and calories burned, tracks my sleep, when I go on walks it tells me how many calories I burned, my average heart rate during the walk, how many mins cardio, how many mins fat burn. It is freaking awesome and I love it!


----------



## Ali33

kksy9b said:


> Great job mummy!!
> 
> I've been doing great food wise (other than some sugar cookies DH wanted to make the other night...) But have not made the gym in a week....will get back soon though :thumbup:

Nutrition is 90%!


----------



## Ali33

Mummy to be x said:


> Hello ladies. So this week so far I have been very good. I still aren't managing excersise, here in the UK the weather is just awful, always rains!
> 
> But meals wise I'm doing good. Hope all you ladies are ok.

Like I said before, nutrition is 90%. If you eat right the rest will follow. 
:happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you like your fitbit! I've thought about getting one but am just not ready yet to pull the trigger on spending the money yet....you'll have to keep us updated on how toy like it over time!


----------



## Ali33

I will.. So far I love it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies.

What's on the menu for dinner this evening? Something quick here, chicken wraps with salad


----------



## Ali33

I am not sure yet. Deciding on something with ground turkey or chicken. Last night was pretty simple, made fish with my "colorful rice." Rice with sweet peppers and green beans with lemon zest and lemon juice. So yummy!!


----------



## Ali33

How are y'all doing??? I am down about 5 more lbs. Been super busy. Been walking in the mornings and on my lunch, sometimes in the evenings. CD 2 for me. Deciding if I want to try this cycle or keep losing weight! lol


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on losing 5 more pounds!!! What an accomplishment...keep uo the good work!

Doing well here- I Dont remember if I had mentioned before that I lost 2 pounds but have now been steady for a week. 68 down, 12 to go!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good going ladies!

I'm putting off weighing myself for as long as possible


----------



## Ali33

That's awesome! My goal is to be down 80 by my bday in July so 50 to go! Obviously I am not stopping there but that is an attainable goal in my opinion..


----------



## kksy9b

Hi hun, just checking in. Hope you are doing well x


----------



## Ali33

Hey y'all! I have been gone for a bit. I am now down 45 lbs. Still working on it. I am also working again on TTC. I decided not to weight. AF is being wonky this month. I am 5 days late and BFN. I was so hoping I would have a BFP this month. Now I just want the witch to rear her head so I can move onto a new cycle! I am getting my OPKs today and I also ordered Pre-Seed. I want to make sure I am ovulating and all that. I can see myself getting obsessed already lol!


----------

